# Here they come



## Hazel

For all you lucky folk who live in or near London: 4 September 2012, the St. Louis Symphony Orchestra, led by David Robertson, will play at Royal Albert Hall at 7:30 PM London time. There will be a live broadcast of this on Radio 3. Now, you all can tell us what you think of our orchestra. I finally got to hear them this past week. It was my first time for St. Louis Symphony Orchestra.

David Robertson is some kind of director at the Proms but the Proms are beyond me. I have no idea what he does there. I am sure you all do.


----------



## moody

They certainly used to be very good under Leonard Slatkin and i have many of their recordigs. I have no idea as to their status at present.


----------



## Vaneyes

Founded in 1880, the SLSO has rich tradition. They're fortunate to have David Robertson, who moves easily between centuries of music, and continents. In addition, he's Principal Guest Conductor of BBCSO, and designate Chief Conductor for Sydney SO in 2014.

I became familiar with Mr. Robertson's work when he was Music Director for EIC, which Boulez founded. 

As his expertise is modern genre, it was no surprise that his Prom 71 Schoenberg received good marks.


----------



## Hazel

Vaneyes said:


> Founded in 1880, the SLSO has rich tradition. They're fortunate to have David Robertson, who moves easily between centuries of music, and continents. In addition, he's Principal Guest Conductor of BBCSO, and designate Chief Conductor for Sydney SO in 2014.
> 
> I became familiar with Mr. Robertson's work when he was Music Director for EIC, which Boulez founded.
> 
> As his expertise is modern genre, it was no surprise that his Prom 71 Schoenberg received good marks.


Thank you. Everyone seems to like him and his work. I see that he is also going to do a workshop for conductors and instrumentalists at Carnegie Hall next April. His renown spreads.

The broadcast did not come through here very well but we'll get to hear it again next Saturday evening. Or so I am told.


----------

